# Wiring a wet switch



## ZachRNZ (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello, I am attempting to install a wet switch to automatically turn off my HVAC if the drain pan fails. I have had trouble (fixed now, I hope) with plugged drain lines and a leaking drain pan. 

I don't have any experience with electrical wiring, but I figure I can follow a simple diagram and instructions. The problem is, I just need to make sure I'm attaching the correct wires and cutting in the right places.

Here's a picture of the wiring diagram that came with the switch, and the wires of my system that I think correspond to the wires in the diagram. As long as I know I'm working on the right wires, I can follow the diagram. Are these the right wires? 




[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


----------



## nealtw (Aug 26, 2015)

Welcome to the site, I'm sure someone will be along soon.


----------



## kok328 (Aug 26, 2015)

If S1 & S2 wires lead back to the transformer then these are the correct wires.
The way they are suggesting the wiring will shut down the entire system (zones 1&2).
Use the "Typical Installation" diagram because the printed instructions are vague in steps 5-6.


----------



## ZachRNZ (Aug 27, 2015)

Thanks! Those two cables lead back into the main system casing. I'll have to remove some panels tomorrow to make sure they go to the transformer. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------

